# Dim low beams



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

i have a 87 hb that the lowbeams are very dim. i bought sylvania silver stars and even though they are a little brighter, they are still dim... i have checked engine ground and wiring to lights themselves. any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Did you check the charging system voltage with the lights on? SHould be 13.2 to 15.0 volts. Did you perform a resistance test on the ground circuit with an ohmmeter? There should be minimal resistance (less than 0.003 ohm). If the voltage is good to the lights, then the ground circuit must be poor. Are the high beams dim, as well?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Stock wiring is very craptastic. Replacing it with relays and new wiring should fix your problem.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

smj999smj said:


> Did you check the charging system voltage with the lights on? SHould be 13.2 to 15.0 volts. Did you perform a resistance test on the ground circuit with an ohmmeter? There should be minimal resistance (less than 0.003 ohm). If the voltage is good to the lights, then the ground circuit must be poor. Are the high beams dim, as well?



did not check the resistance, will do. highbeams appear normal. the only other strangeness it has exhibited is that sometimes the lights appear to get brighter and dimmer (low beam only), so maybe charging system. thanks for the ideas guys!


----------

